# Keyboard keys problem!!!



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

Hello,

I am using HP keyboard,...

1) When I press £ sign key(SHIFT+3),...It comes # instead of £ sign,....

Did i pressed some wrong key which allows me to behave my keyboard strange???


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Check your control panel, regional and lang. settings. Sounds like you are set to US keyboard. We get a # on a shift 3.


----------



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

*Still creating Problems!!!*

Hello,

I checked all the settings,....I set it to United Kingdom,.... but still I get # sign when I press shift3,....

I have a £ sign on a shift3,...

???


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Go to the next tab over and check languages under keyboard.


----------



## PRP (May 8, 2006)

*u rite mate!!!*

Hey u rite mate!!!

I got it,....it's settings under languages!!!

Thanks,

Cheers,..


----------

